# [NEU] Geld verdienen mit Panikmache



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2001)

Neue Seite über den Versuch, mit Angst vor Viren Geld zu verdienen.

Zu finden unter:

Schädlinge am PC - Viren/Würmer - Panikmache

Alle Kommentare sind willkommen!


----------



## Tschenger (26 November 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe mir deine Beiträge zu diesem Thema angeschaut.
Auch ich bin der Meinung,dass hier bewußt mit Panikmache versucht wird, viel Geld zu verdienen.
Die Firmen und auch die privaten Internetnutzer sollten sich auf seriöse Unternehmen konzentrieren,die auch etwas von dieser Materie verstehen.
Für private Nutzer gibt es einige akzeptable Virenschutzprogramme von seriöen Anbietern zum Nulltarif.
Allerdings sollte man sich vorher auf deiner Seite,bei Trojaner-Info oder Blue Merlin die Sachen anschauen.
In Vergangenheit wurde auch in anderen Branchen,z.B in der Versicherungsbranche (aber nur bei einzelnen Unternehmen)versucht, mit irgendwelchen Tricks an das Geld der Leute zu kommen.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (26 November 2001)

Richtig. Ich habe noch mehr Mails dieser Art hier - aber irgendwann wiederholt man sich.
Richtige Information ist wichtig und nur so kann man vermeiden, viel Geld für nix auszugeben.


----------

